# Want to buy Bass Pro Ocean Master 12' conventional



## Gonetoolong77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys, Looking for a 12' Bass Pro Ocean Master conventional. Sold my two surf rods on here years ago to buy my sons christmas and want to go back to hatteras in the fall to try for a big drum for my bucket list. Im located in Rocky Mount NC. Would travel to pick up up to 50 miles any direction and meet in public. Can also do paypal and ship if you're too far away. If you have one i can PM my cell # for pics to be sent.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

You can buy them new at Bass Pro Shops - a newer version of the OM was recently released. I have 3 previous 12' OM's casting rods - the new ones are much lighter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2018)

The new ones have less backbone than the originals.


----------



## Gonetoolong77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Had also heard that pier rat. Was hoping to get a good used one and avoid the $170 price tag. Thanks


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Gonetoolong77 said:


> Had also heard that pier rat. Was hoping to get a good used one and avoid the $170 price tag. Thanks


I can assure you the new ones ain't got the back bone of my OM CPS , unless I was staving I wouldn't give it up for 170 

9


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Gonetoolong77 said:


> Hi guys, Looking for a 12' Bass Pro Ocean Master conventional. Sold my two surf rods on here years ago to buy my sons christmas and want to go back to hatteras in the fall to try for a big drum for my bucket list. Im located in Rocky Mount NC. Would travel to pick up up to 50 miles any direction and meet in public. Can also do paypal and ship if you're too far away. If you have one i can PM my cell # for pics to be sent.


You have a PM.


----------



## Gonetoolong77 (Jun 17, 2018)

sale pending!


----------



## Gonetoolong77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Huge thanks to PierRat4Life! Amazing rod! Deal Done. :fishing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

Gonetoolong77 said:


> Huge thanks to PierRat4Life! Amazing rod! Deal Done. :fishing:


You're very welcome, Buddy !


----------

